# Blues, Greens, Yellows and Pumpkins...Fall is here!



## EvilTyeDyeTwin (Aug 9, 2011)

With the dark skies on Sunday, our plans of Causey Reservoir quickly were abandoned once rain started to hit the windsheild near the I-15 on ramp. Not wanting to waste gas (more like gas $$$$) for fish and weather that would likely not cooperate we opted for hitting a special body of water.......ended up catching over 50 panfish, which included, Green Sunfish, Bluegill, Yellow Perch, a Pumpkin Seed, and a few small bass....all in just 2 short hours. The predominate catch was mostly Bluegill, which fight well if you consider the pound for pound factor. All fish were released and the majority were caught on the "Psychodellic Prince Nymph" off the fly rod.

My nice Bluegill









TDT's slab Pumpkin Seed

















Kind of a small Yellow Perch...but a perch none the less.









A fall colored Bluegill of mine.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

cool pics!


----------



## blueboy22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice mess of Fish Twins Great Pic's too.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

Wow, that pumpkinseed is really pretty! Ive never caught one. What waters are they in?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Sunset pond has them.

Here is one from the spawn..............


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

Looks like a fun time at the water. Great pictures as well, beautiful colors.


----------

